
Solving Clasical AI Planning Problems with Fast Downward and Haskell - ocharles
https://ocharles.org.uk/blog/posts/2018-12-25-fast-downward.html
======
smu
I love these kinds of problems!

Question: is there a reason we would choose a solver like this instead of
encoding the effects in prolog and let it generate plans for us? Why would one
approach be better than the other?

~~~
thesz
Prolog does not, by default, remember conflicts and avoid them. Solvers do,
most of them.

Look for Conflict-Driven Clause Learning (CDCL) SAT solvers for one example.
The pseudoboolean and integer programming solvers and optimizers learn cutting
planes marking subspaces where no (better) solution exists, for another
example.

